# FMAT: Erik Estrada: Muncie, Indiana (Reserve) Police Officer.



## Clark Kent (Nov 29, 2006)

*Erik Estrada: Muncie, Indiana (Reserve) Police Officer.
By arnisador - Wed, 29 Nov 2006 00:10:10 GMT
Originally Posted at: FMATalk*
====================

*Crime-fighting celebs visit Muncie*

	Quote:
														The former CHiPs star joined La Toya Jackson, Wee Man, Jack Osbourne and Trish Stratus on Sunday for their first day in training as reserve officers with the Muncie Police Department for an upcoming CBS reality show.
[...]
Muncie Police Chief Joe Winkle said much of Sunday was spent choreographing the arrival of the celebrities and issuing uniforms. They were also expected to study constitutional law and ethics with training supervisor Sgt. Rick Eber.										
*'CHiPs' star to pack heat as Muncie's finest*
*La Toya Jackson, Jack Osbourne among other celebrity recruits on CBS reality show*

	Quote:
														Erik Estrada carried a gun but rarely used it to stop bad guys in his 1970s TV police drama "CHiPs."

Now, Estrada, 57, and other celebrities are training to carry guns for real, along with badges, as Muncie reserve officers as part of a CBS reality TV show.

Estrada, La Toya Jackson, Jack Osbourne, Wee Man and Trish Stratus spent part of Sunday listening to Muncie police officer Scott O'Dell bark orders at them in front of City Hall.										
*Police fitness test trouble for reality star*

	Quote:
														La Toya Jackson failed to complete enough push-ups to pass a physical fitness assessment in becoming a Muncie Police officer for an upcoming reality show, Police Chief Joe Winkle said on Monday.

The rest of the cast -- Erik Estrada, Jack Osbourne, Trish Stratus and Wee Man -- passed, Winkle said.


"La Toya struggled with the push-ups, but we are going to spend some time working with her," Winkle said.


A passing score included 25 push-ups in a row, 30 sit-ups in a minute and running 1.5 miles in 16 minutes and 28 seconds.


The celeb recruits arrived this weekend to begin a month's worth of filming for a reality show on CBS produced by Tom Forman, creator of Extreme Makeover: Home Edition. The cast will carry guns and respond to emergency calls with their individual training officers, but must first pass the same tests and requirements of any other reserve cop.


Reserve officers are not required to pass the physical fitness tests, Winkle said. Nonetheless, the department will analyze fitness tests and physical performance in self-defense classes and firearms training to determine whether the recruits are strong enough to continue.										
So...these people are going to be learning how to use a nightstick? It's good to see more people learning about stickfighting!


Read More...


------------------------------------
FMATalk.com Post Bot - FMA Feed


----------



## kailat (Jan 12, 2007)

SO  has anyone watched this show?  AMRED AND FAMOUS

I am a police officer in Muncie, and had the pleasure of meeting all the celebs except for LaToya.. however, she never really was that important to me to want to meet.. But after watching her the last couple of nights she has had her share of "hands on"  OUtside the dainty ways and being scared of "Cats" hahaha that was too funny.. she seemed to do the job well.

Erik Estrada, Acuna, Osbourne and TRISH S. were all awesome during the time spent in the city.  I got a chance to teach some martial arts to Stratus as her FTO "officer temple" is one of our black belts in our dojo so he brought her around alot. She really is tough as nails, with a heart of gold. NOT TO MENTION A CUTIE..

well outside of all the negativity Muncie caught for doing this.  It seemed to pay off in the end.  I know alot of people around the US and surrounding areas thought MPD has sold out to reality TV, but honestly it was the MAYOR doing.  MPD and its Officers were just following orders and doing what they were told.. Dont take alot of the show at face value, because nonethelesss  i'd say 98% of it was real police work, but alot of it is "MUNCIEWOOD" TV as its being refferred to around here...Im not at liberty to discuss alot of those details in fear of scaring our already scared community.. Hopefully we'll prevail from this show.. anyway... good day all


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations!  Sounds like an interesting experience, and I'm glad to hear that Muncie is none the worse for it.


----------



## Kwiter (Jan 12, 2007)

Seems a silly concept to me but will likely watch the reruns eventually.


----------

